# Need advice for 1st Tivo--used with lifetime plan



## dougitect (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi all. I've never had Tivo. I'm trying to figure out which used Tivo with a lifetime plan is best for me. I'm hoping to get one in time for the Olympics.

I have Comcast cable (no box, no HD, very basic service) and an old-ish CRT TV. I've read some warnings on this forum about buying a used Tivo with lifetime service, but any more tips would be appreciated.

My budget is kind of tight and I'm thinking I should get an S2, I guess. Can you suggest specific models that would be good? Or ones I should avoid? And if they are that old are the risks with getting screwed on the lifetime service not much of a risk?

Thank you,
Doug


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Probably the cheapest way is to find one at a thrift shop, but that can take a while, less you are very lucky. The next cheapest in on craigslist or on this forum. The safest is probably on ebay, because if you have trouble you get all your money including shipping back. 
If you buy off of craigslist you want to see it up and running before you buy it so you can see that it has 'lifetime'. 

'Evaluation' for the service state gives the same service, but it can be turned off anytime. And in fact, if you don't connect it to service before you buy it you might find that it has already been turned off. It happened to me, although I found out that it was turned off before I bought it. I do have 3 'evaluation' tivos and they have been running for years without me having to pay anything. I have had a bunch of 'evaluation' tivos and none of them have been turned 'off'. 

As long as your comcast doesn't require a box...i.e. you can plug your TV directly into the cable that comes into the house,,, then a Series 2 standard definition Tivo probably would be good. But if you get a HD TV I have heard that standard def looks terrible. But I dn't know that from experience. If you want to go the cheapest Tivo with lifetime go with a Toshiba or Pioneer Tivo DVD>DVR with basic lifetime. You only get 3 days of programing and don't get internet features except downloading the program guide, but they are very cheap.


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

TiVo.com has a comparison chart that compares the TiVo Premiere to older TiVo DVRs.
Start at TiVo.com select one of the TiVo Premieres in the "Products tab".
Open "Product details" then select the "Compare" tab.
select Compare TiVo Premiere to older TiVo DVRs Popups need to be enabled.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

replaytv said:


> As long as your comcast doesn't require a box...i.e. you can plug your TV directly into the cable that comes into the house,,, then a Series 2 standard definition Tivo probably would be good. But if you get a HD TV I have heard that standard def looks terrible. But I dn't know that from experience. If you want to go the cheapest Tivo with lifetime go with a Toshiba or Pioneer Tivo DVD>DVR with basic lifetime. You only get 3 days of programing and don't get internet features except downloading the program guide, but they are very cheap.


There is a risk in this- while a S-2 would work in the short term- in the medium/long terms it would at best revert to a one-tuner model as Comcast is actively eliminating analog service.

I would go with a Series 3 or 4 (premiere)- they will continue to work as dual tuners after your area finishes their eventual transition.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

dougitect said:


> Hi all. I've never had Tivo. I'm trying to figure out which used Tivo with a lifetime plan is best for me. I'm hoping to get one in time for the Olympics.
> 
> I have Comcast cable (no box, no HD, very basic service) and an old-ish CRT TV. I've read some warnings on this forum about buying a used Tivo with lifetime service, but any more tips would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


If Comcast includes the analog versions of the channels on cable, then an S2 box would work fine. Easiest way to test this is to take your cable right out of the wall jack and plug it into your CRT TV. If you can get the channels then you are good to go. Buying an S2 with lifetime is not very risky given that you can probably get one for $100 or less. The things that go bad on them are usually the power supply (bulging capacitors) or the hard drive (easy to replace and reimage with free SW). I ended up with three TCD240xxx models and think they are great inexpensive boxes.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

lillevig said:


> If Comcast includes the analog versions of the channels on cable, then an S2 box would work fine. Easiest way to test this is to take your cable right out of the wall jack and plug it into your CRT TV. If you can get the channels then you are good to go. Buying an S2 with lifetime is not very risky given that you can probably get one for $100 or less. The things that go bad on them are usually the power supply (bulging capacitors) or the hard drive (easy to replace and reimage with free SW). I ended up with three TCD240xxx models and think they are great inexpensive boxes.


Comcast is in the process of going all digital and has already done so in many places. However, a single tuner S2 and a DTA from Comcast will allow you to continue to receive the basic cable channels even after they do convert in your area. Until they do, a single tuner S2 will work fine w/o the DTA.

Bottom line - for your purposes, any single tuner S2 would be my recommendation


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

The single tuner TCD240 can be hooked up nicely to a DTA and for no added cost (no cards, no monthly, assuming you buy a LIfetimeservice box) makes a great first TiVo.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

dougitect said:


> I have Comcast cable (no box, no HD, very basic service) and an old-ish CRT TV. I've read some warnings on this forum about buying a used Tivo with lifetime service, but any more tips would be appreciated.
> 
> My budget is kind of tight and I'm thinking I should get an S2, I guess. Can you suggest specific models that would be good? Or ones I should avoid? And if they are that old are the risks with getting screwed on the lifetime service not much of a risk?


I definitely think you should AT LEAST get a S3 or higher. Newer, like Premiere or XL4 (4 tuners) is better, and I don't even have a Premiere.

I used a S3 & TivoHD with a CRT for a long time (until the TV itself died), and in fact I mostly still watch them connected through analog (since I switch between inputs a lot, I use my non-Tivo hard drive/DVD recorder as the input switcher most of the time). I used the lifetime transfer options that happened with the S3 & TivoHD years ago.

But I am thinking about getting an XL4 sometime soon, just to have more tuners in one box (my S3 is currently dead -- I think it's a power supply issue). Yes, that's one more thing to go bad, but I still think more tuners in one box is useful.

ANYWAY, especially for the Olympics, I think a lot of the stuff will be on the NBC *CABLE CHANNELS*, so having more tuners will be worth it. e.g. NBC, Bravo, etc., will all be showing Olympics, if they do the same as they did last time.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> I definitely think you should AT LEAST get a S3 or higher. Newer, like Premiere or XL4 (4 tuners) is better, and I don't even have a Premiere.
> 
> I used a S3 & TivoHD with a CRT for a long time (until the TV itself died), and in fact I mostly still watch them connected through analog (since I switch between inputs a lot, I use my non-Tivo hard drive/DVD recorder as the input switcher most of the time). I used the lifetime transfer options that happened with the S3 & TivoHD years ago.
> 
> ...


From the initial post - tight budget, basic cable, no HD.


----------



## dougitect (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow, you folks are great! Thank you for all the information and suggestions. I'll have to do some more research now and see what to go for: S2 or S3.

I keep spending my evenings watching Wimbledon online. Need to take a little time to get up to speed on Comcast's future direction, number of tuners in each box, Tivo.com comparisons, DTAs, etc. 

Thank you for all your help,
Doug


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd stay away from the S2: sure, you have an older-model TV now, but when you do buy a new one someday it will be HD-capable, and your S2 would not be.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Agree.

A used Series 3 / TivoHD with lifetime may be a little more expensive, but in the long run, it will pay for itself. You'll have more Tivo features and access to more online content compared to the S2.

I _used_ to have a SD CRT TV. Then one day it stopped working. I thought about having it repaired, but after doing my research, I found that it was cheaper to just go ahead and get a new HDTV (with comparable screen size).
I'm glad I already had an HD capable Tivo to go with it. :up:


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

blackngold75 said:


> I'd stay away from the S2: sure, you have an older-model TV now, but when you do buy a new one someday it will be HD-capable, and your S2 would not be.


S2 with lifetime $75. Cable to connect to DTA with 100% functionality, no ir blaster, $12. USB to Ethernet to avoid phoning home, $20. 
$107 total.

This machine pays for itself over about 4-5 months and then again if used to buy a lifetime service on a higher model. Until the OP gets the larger TV why pay $300+ for anything else?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> From the initial post - tight budget, basic cable, no HD.


I don't record HD either, but I still use these recorders.. He almost certainly gets VERY FEW channels without a box of some kind, and using a tivo with an external box is a HORRIBLE experience, IMHO. ESPECIALLY if he's trying to watch the Olympics, which, as I said, will presumably be shown on multiple channels simultaneously... (so you can't do that at all with a Tivo + external box).

It still makes the most sense to get S3 or higher, just for ease of use with cable.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I recently setup my S2 with a digital converter box for OTA and compared to the THD, its SLOW, it also records while the channel changes.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

dougitect said:


> Hi all. I've never had Tivo. I'm trying to figure out which used Tivo with a lifetime plan is best for me. I'm hoping to get one in time for the Olympics.
> 
> I have Comcast cable (no box, no HD, very basic service) and an old-ish CRT TV. I've read some warnings on this forum about buying a used Tivo with lifetime service, but any more tips would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


In which part of the country do you live?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I have bought two lifetimed Series 2 Tivos for $25 each this last month at area thrift stores. But I go to thrift stores most every day, as I buy all kinds of stuff from thrifts to sell on craigslist and eBay. 
You can buy or get free SD TVs on craigslist or the thrift shops for cheap. I have 3 extra TVs that I have got for free that I am saving for 'backup' till I have the money to get HD.


----------



## dougitect (Jul 5, 2012)

You guys are all over this!
I live in the San Francisco east bay area.
I will be watching the Olympics on just one channel since my Comcast only gets me to channel 32: no extra NBC channels (or even ESPN!).
I'm not that huge a TV watcher, but I would love to have a DVR. And for them TiVo is about the only game in town (due to market forces beyond my comprehension).

Watching one channel while recording another takes two tuners, yes? So that would mean I'd want an S3, right?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

dougitect said:


> You guys are all over this!
> I live in the San Francisco east bay area.
> I will be watching the Olympics on just one channel since my Comcast only gets me to channel 32: no extra NBC channels (or even ESPN!).
> I'm not that huge a TV watcher, but I would love to have a DVR. And for them TiVo is about the only game in town (due to market forces beyond my comprehension).
> ...


Look these over:

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/?areaID=1&subAreaID=&query=tivo&catAbb=sss


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

one more thing to consider. For new S4 (premier) TiVo's , comcast now offers on-demand in San Francisco bay area. I just upgraded to S4 for this reason and infact you can see my S3 1.5 tb harddrive for $375 on north bay Craig's list I'd be happy to sell you. On demand is working great for me with my new S4. You might want to check with Comcast to see if you'd have to pay more for on-demand. I do believe Comcast on-demand will be showing Olympics which should give you extra coverage. Unfortunantly on-demand is only available for S4 TiVo which may be over your budget. Having owned a series 3 and now s4, the differences are minor between them I say, biggest being on-demand.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Get an HDTV, and a TiVo Series 3 with lifetime, and use an over the air antenna to get free HDTV for the Olympics.
Otherwise, you can get a premiere (or series 3) with a cablecard and view HDTV via Comcast. That way is easier, but you have to pay for the HD package with Comcast. The good news is that the cablecard is free though.


----------



## dougitect (Jul 5, 2012)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> S2 with lifetime $75. Cable to connect to DTA with 100% functionality, no ir blaster, $12. USB to Ethernet to avoid phoning home, $20.
> $107 total.
> 
> This machine pays for itself over about 4-5 months and then again if used to buy a lifetime service on a higher model. Until the OP gets the larger TV why pay $300+ for anything else?


At tivo.com it doesn't sound like having lifetime service on one model helps getting it on another model later. Where have you seen this being offered?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

dougitect said:


> At tivo.com it doesn't sound like having lifetime service on one model helps getting it on another model later. Where have you seen this being offered?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug


It gets you the MSD $100 off the price of lifetime.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

dougitect said:


> At tivo.com it doesn't sound like having lifetime service on one model helps getting it on another model later. Where have you seen this being offered?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug


There is a $100 discount on subsequent lifetime units if you already have a lifetime box. Been a while sine I looked, but you don't see it on the service options page unless a lifetime box is already on your account.


----------



## dougitect (Jul 5, 2012)

jfh3 said:


> There is a $100 discount on subsequent lifetime units if you already have a lifetime box. Been a while sine I looked, but you don't see it on the service options page unless a lifetime box is already on your account.


OK, I didn't know about that. But $100 off $499 (plus a new box) is more than I want to pay in the forseeable future.

I think I'm leaning toward an S2 from ebay and see how I like it.

Doug


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Subscriptions are:

Premiere: $14.99 for the 1st, 12.99 for 2nd, 3rd, etc., but earlier models are 12.95 for the 1st, 9.95 after. Records from antenna/cable with its dual tuners, no box, cable cards instead. Netflix, hulu plus, youtube.

If you are concerned about picture quality, a S2 is not the way to go, on a HDTV, plus the fuss over setting a cable box. The dual tuner S2 is not much different.

The S3/HD is a better choice, no cable box to control, dual recording tuners, sub @12.95/9.95 monthly, netflix, youtube, HD quality, records from antenna and cable at same time, though its only 1 channel from each, or 2 from either. No boxes either.

Lifetime for any tivo is 499.99/399.99.


The Olympics will be broadcast on NBC, so even Antenna can receive it.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

ThAbtO said:


> The Olympics will be broadcast on NBC, so even Antenna can receive it.


Not just NBC but all of their affiliates too.
http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv-listings/index.html

*NBC* will broadcast 272.5 hours of London Olympic coverage over 17 days for the most extensive coverage ever provided by an Olympic broadcast network. Swimming -- including Michael Phelps quest to become the most decorated Olympian ever -- track and field, gymnastics, diving, and beach volleyball, among other sports, will serve as the centerpieces of NBCs coverage, which begins with the Opening Ceremony at 7:30 p.m. ET/PT on Friday, July 27.

*NBC Sports Network* will serve as the home to U.S. team sports, with 292.5 hours of total coverage from 2012 London Olympics this summer, including 257.5 hours of original programming  the most-ever for an Olympic cable network. Coverage will begin on Wednesday, July 25, at 11:30 a.m. ET, two days before the Opening Ceremony, when Team USA takes on France in womens soccer. NBC Sports Network coverage, originating from Olympic Park in London, will air up to 20 medal rounds and 22 Olympic sports, including Team USA basketball, womens soccer and field hockey

*MSNBC*, NBC Universals 24/7 cable news channel that is fully distributed in roughly 100 million homes, will carry 155.5 hours of a wide variety of long-form Olympic programming over 19 days. The channel will air up to 18 medal rounds and 20 Olympic sports, from badminton to basketball to soccer to wrestling On most weekdays, coverage will air from 9 a.m.  6 p.m. ET with longer programming windows on Saturdays and Sundays.

*CNBC*, NBC Universals fully distributed cable business channel -- will serve as the home of Olympic boxing this summer, including the debut of womens boxing. The channel will televise 73 hours of coverage over 16 days from elimination bouts to the mens and womens finals. Same-day coverage will air from 5-8 p.m. ET during the week, with six hours of live coverage airing each day on the weekends.

*Bravo*, NBC Universals fully distributed lifestyle cable channel, will be the home of Olympic tennis this summer. The channel will televise 56 hours of long-form coverage over seven days, from July 28-August 3. Live coverage will air from early morning until mid-afternoon (ET) on most days.

*Olympics HD 1 (Full time Soccer)
Olympics HD 2 (Full time Basketball)*
A total of 770 hours of coverage will be available on two NBC Universal specialty channels devoted solely to soccer and basketball.

*Olympics 3D Channel* (specialty channel)
*
Telemundo*, NBC Universal will have the most extensive Spanish-language Olympic coverage in the companys history, offering more than 173 hours of the London 2012 Olympics on Telemundo, The U.S. Home of the Olympic Games in Spanish. Telemundos comprehensive coverage will feature marquee disciplines such as boxing, swimming, basketball and soccer, which will be a major broadcast highlight.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

dougitect said:


> OK, I didn't know about that. But $100 off $499 (plus a new box) is more than I want to pay in the forseeable future.
> 
> I think I'm leaning toward an S2 from ebay and see how I like it.
> 
> Doug


Given your current circumstances, I think that is the best choice.

I would go with a single tuner. If your TV has a/v inputs. you can always split the cable and connect both the TV and the TiVo the cable, record one thing and watch something else live. You can also be recording something while you watch something else previously recorded.

There seem to be a lot of posters on this thread that think that "LIMITED BUDGET" means you have to settle for a Maserati rather than a Lamborghini when you actually may not be able to afford a new Kia.

Having said that, if you can find a used TiVo HD with lifetime within your budget, by all means get that instead.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> Given your current circumstances, I think that is the best choice.
> 
> I would go with a single tuner. If your TV has a/v inputs. you can always split the cable and connect both the TV and the TiVo the cable, record one thing and watch something else live. You can also be recording something while you watch something else previously recorded.
> 
> ...


Or a used original S3 with PLS as well.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

unitron said:


> Or a used original S3 with PLS as well.


Since it requires *two* CableCARDs, that entails an additional, although minimal, monthly expense.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> There seem to be a lot of posters on this thread that think that "LIMITED BUDGET" means you have to settle for a Maserati rather than a Lamborghini when you actually may not be able to afford a new Kia.


I don't get it. Then why get lifetime service if you're on a "LIMITED BUDGET"? Yes, it makes sense in the long run, but it's a large upfront cost for someone on a limited budget? I personally think buying a S2 is a complete waste of money.

If the OP's incentive is to watch the Olympics, and Doug only has an old-ish CRT TV, I personally think that the most cost-effective option is to take the lifetime service money ($499) and use that to buy an 42" HDTV. Then get the Comcast HD-DVR free for a year as a promotion with HD. Problem solved. You're going to gain sooooo much more in a viewing experience alone of having the Olympics in HD, much more than the benefit of keeping your old CRT TV and using it with a S2 w/Lifetime.

So anyone on a limited budget asking questions about pre-paying a large lump sum of $$$ on a forum dedicated to a luxury item is already kind of loading the question, no?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The most Tivos on places such as Ebay would already have lifetime already on them, so it could cost less then the actual cost of a Tivo and getting lifetime (400+).


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

inaka said:


> I don't get it. Then why get lifetime service if you're on a "LIMITED BUDGET"? Yes, it makes sense in the long run, but it's a large upfront cost for someone on a limited budget? I personally think buying a S2 is a complete waste of money.
> 
> If the OP's incentive is to watch the Olympics, and Doug only has an old-ish CRT TV, I personally think that the most cost-effective option is to take the lifetime service money ($499) and use that to buy an 42" HDTV. Then get the Comcast HD-DVR free for a year as a promotion with HD. Problem solved. You're going to gain sooooo much more in a viewing experience alone of having the Olympics in HD, much more than the benefit of keeping your old CRT TV and using it with a S2 w/Lifetime.
> 
> So anyone on a limited budget asking questions about pre-paying a large lump sum of $$$ on a forum dedicated to a luxury item is already kind of loading the question, no?


 Nobody is suggesting buying a used TiVo 2 and then paying full price for PLS. A used TiVo 2 w/lifetime is available for a lot less than than that.


----------



## dougitect (Jul 5, 2012)

It may seem strange to be posting on a site which probably mostly has people who have the now-common setup of a big HDTV and hundreds of channels about my limited TV watching. So be it.

I could spring for an HDTV, but what's the point when I have no interest in paying through the nose for HD Comcast? My Comcast TV bill is $15. Crazy, but true. If I had loads more money I might get 700 channels even if I rarely watched them, but not in my current circumstances.

Ebay has used S2 Tivo's with lifetime service for about $125. Sounds like a pretty good deal. Lower would be even better, but I'm liking the idea of the Ebay guarantee.

True, I think watching Youtube on my TV would be cool, but I can live without it.

As for watching the Olympics on lots of channels--my eyes get so red from watching one channel for six hours straight every night for two weeks, I don't think I could take any more viewing! And the good stuff is mainly on plain ol' NBC anyway. Tivo will greatly improve the experience, zipping past ads and background stories and synchronized swimming.

For around $100 or so, this setup would be worth it even if I buy a better TV in a couple or so years. 

Thank you again for all your informed help!
Doug


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> Nobody is suggesting buying a used TiVo 2 and then paying full price for PLS. A used TiVo 2 w/lifetime is available for a lot less than than that.


So what exact dollar amount are you suggesting he spend, and for what specific item?


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

dougitect said:


> I could spring for an HDTV, but what's the point when I have no interest in paying through the nose for HD Comcast? My Comcast TV bill is $15. Crazy, but true. If I had loads more money I might get 700 channels even if I rarely watched them, but not in my current circumstances.


HDTV has nothing to do with solely going with Comcast. You could get a lifetime Series 3 and get free HDTV with an over the air antenna. That was my original suggestion from the start.

The series 3 will have much more recording capacity than any series 2, and it will also serve up HD content should you choose to move toward HD in the future with a cheap over-the-air antenna. This HD content will be true HD and not down-sampled like the HD over comcast. You can still record only SD, and feed it to your current TV.

A series 2 has virtually no value to me, and locks you into a complicated setup where you're required to use a comcast box with it, and you'll experience channel switching delays, and you're still going to need to go through comcast. It's a door stop without Comcast. The Series 3 with HD is not.


----------



## dougitect (Jul 5, 2012)

inaka said:


> HDTV has nothing to do with solely going with Comcast. You could get a lifetime Series 3 and get free HDTV with an over the air antenna. That was my original suggestion from the start.
> 
> The series 3 will have much more recording capacity than any series 2, and it will also serve up HD content should you choose to move toward HD in the future with a cheap over-the-air antenna. This HD content will be true HD and not down-sampled like the HD over comcast. You can still record only SD, and feed it to your current TV.
> 
> A series 2 has virtually no value to me, and locks you into a complicated setup where you're required to use a comcast box with it, and you'll experience channel switching delays, and you're still going to need to go through comcast. It's a door stop without Comcast. The Series 3 with HD is not.


Well, I went ahead and pulled the trigger, so this thread can close. I bought a S2 with lifetime service on ebay for $125. You may be right about some of this stuff, but it's all too complicated for me right now. I live in an apartment and don't know if I could install an OTA antenna here, etc etc.

I'm sure I'll soon be learning the headaches of getting this thing set up, may need some kind of Comcast box, don't know yet.

In any case, this Olympics I won't be watching the previous day's events on one VCR while taping this evening's on another VCR!!

Over and out,
Doug


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

dougitect said:


> You guys are all over this!
> I live in the San Francisco east bay area.
> I will be watching the Olympics on just one channel since my Comcast only gets me to channel 32: no extra NBC channels (or even ESPN!).


How much are you paying for cable?

That's what I keep saying.. You likely ARE paying for digital, and would get it with a S3/premiere + cable card.. and multiple tuners would be especially useful for the Olympics.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

No problem then, Doug.
Enjoy your S2. If you need help hooking it up, you can ask here.

You will need either a Comcast box (or a digital-to-analog converter box if you were going over-the-air) but since you're not, yeah, you're going to have to use the S2 in conjunction with a comcast box. 

Hopefully you have one of the larger Comcast boxes that can accept a serial cable input.
Hopefully the S2 auction you won included the serial cable as well. This is the best way to connect to the Comcast box.

If not, you're going to have to use an IR blaster which essentially "translates" your remote control commands to the tivo box, but it increases delays and headaches as far as I'm concerned. 

But let the forum here know if you need help. Cheers.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

dougitect said:


> W
> 
> I'm sure I'll soon be learning the headaches of getting this thing set up, may need some kind of Comcast box, don't know yet.
> 
> ...


Since your not using box now will not need one for the tivo to get same channels. Just hook cable and phone line to tivo the composite from it to your TV plug it in will guide you thru set up.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

dougitect said:


> You guys are all over this!
> I live in the San Francisco east bay area.





cannonz said:


> Since your not using box now will not need one for the tivo to get same channels. Just hook cable and phone line to tivo the composite from it to your TV plug it in will guide you thru set up.


Something doesn't sound right. OP says he's in the SF Bay Area, East Bay. So am I.

I'm pretty sure Comcast has converted all of their analog cable broadcasts to digital throughout the bay area, requiring a digital to analog converter box, etc. Unless, the OP is in like Tracy, or Manteca or something, way out past the bay area. Still, I'm pretty sure Comcast converted to digital years ago.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

dougitect said:


> Hi all. I've never had Tivo. I'm trying to figure out which used Tivo with a lifetime plan is best for me. I'm hoping to get one in time for the Olympics.
> 
> I have Comcast cable (no box, no HD, very basic service) and an old-ish CRT TV.
> 
> ...


Just going by his post.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

If they haven't already, when they go all digital, if you can't get a full box with serial control, just get a DTA and buy or build one of these.


----------



## dougitect (Jul 5, 2012)

inaka said:


> Something doesn't sound right. OP says he's in the SF Bay Area, East Bay. So am I.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Comcast has converted all of their analog cable broadcasts to digital throughout the bay area, requiring a digital to analog converter box, etc. Unless, the OP is in like Tracy, or Manteca or something, way out past the bay area. Still, I'm pretty sure Comcast converted to digital years ago.


Comcast calls it "Limited Basic". It's so limited most folks have never heard of it. I just plug the cable into my VCR then run a coaxial cable from there to my TV. Comcast offers digital here, but this limited basic is not digital. That's my understanding.

I'm not going to try to figure out what I need to get the TiVo going till it arrives. Tivo.com has good instructions and diagrams, so it might not be all that hard to do, actually. No point in trying to figure it out ahead of time when I might be wrong anyway.

Doug


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

inaka said:


> I'm pretty sure Comcast has converted all of their analog cable broadcasts to digital throughout the bay area, requiring a digital to analog converter box, etc. Unless, the OP is in like Tracy, or Manteca or something, way out past the bay area. Still, I'm pretty sure Comcast converted to digital years ago.


Wrong.. I still get through ~32 in analog.. and use the analog channels as a backup/when I need more tuners. (Heck, last night, admittedly for the first time in a long time.. when I tried to record the last half hour of Jimmy Kimmel on my Tivo HD, ABC was 'searching for signal'.. but the analog version was in... of course that was a bad enough signal that I didn't want to keep that recording, but it works for conflicts..)


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

mattack said:


> Wrong.. I still get through ~32 in analog.. and use the analog channels as a backup/when I need more tuners. (Heck, last night, admittedly for the first time in a long time.. when I tried to record the last half hour of Jimmy Kimmel on my Tivo HD, ABC was 'searching for signal'.. but the analog version was in... of course that was a bad enough signal that I didn't want to keep that recording, but it works for conflicts..)


Doesn't matter. It's just a matter of time before they pull this option from you. When they do you'll have to use the box. That's why to me, buying a S2 is putting good money into old tech that will eventually be obsolete.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I just sold two single tuner Tivos for $120 for both of them on craigslist yesterday. I can get more money for them on eBay, but I hate eBay.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

inaka said:


> Doesn't matter. It's just a matter of time before they pull this option from you. When they do you'll have to use the box. That's why to me, buying a S2 is putting good money into old tech that will eventually be obsolete.


So your advice is to do without until he can afford a TiVo 3 or later?


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> So your advice is to do without until he can afford a TiVo 3 or later?


No. If cost is the main option, my advice was to take advantage of the free comcast DVR for a year, until you can save up for a used Tivo Series 3.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Since he has basic no free DVR from cable for him, after the upgrade to digital and DVR probably raise his bill $40 a month.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

cannonz said:


> Since he has basic no free DVR from cable for him, after the upgrade to digital and DVR probably raise his bill $40 a month.


Nope.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

inaka said:


> Nope.


And you base this on what? Which offer for existing customers (or even new customers) are you talking about? One that is $15/mo (his current bill) or less and includes a free DVR for a year?


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> And you base this on what? Which offer for existing customers (or even new customers) are you talking about? One that is $15/mo (his current bill) or less and includes a free DVR for a year?


First off, it's pointless going into this for the OP since he already got a S2. I wish him the best with his purchase.

Second, again, if you're ONLY talking cost, Comcast does offer a DVR for one year for existing customers. Each region is different, and sometimes it is 6 months, but call them for yourself. They do this to hook you into the DVR, knowing you'll like it and then full rates apply after 6 months or 1 year (depending on the location). You also get dual tuners with the Comcast DVR, etc.

Third, analog channels are going the way of the Dodo Bird. Most regions from Comcast don't even offer this in northern california. Link is from 2009, and I'm surprised when I read of any markets where they still offer this. It's just a matter of time before you're going to need a digital-to-analog converter box through Comcast, which also makes using the S2 a headache with an IR blaster, serial cable, etc.

This is why there are posts like this that are all over the internet from people stuck with equipment that doesn't work the same way it once did (like the S2) when Comcast goes all digital in your area.

Fourth, it's funny because I suggested a Series 3 and people here said that I was forgetting someone on a limited budget. Well, even if Comcast didn't offer a free limited time offer for a DVR, renting a box from them is still cheaper than a S2 w/lifetime, and during that time the Op can save up for a Tivo Series 3 and an antenna and get FREE SD (and even HD down the road) with a simple over the air antenna.

So which is it? The rock bottom cheapest option (Comcast DVR) or the right one (S3) planning ahead for the future? The S2 is neither in my book for the reasons listed above.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

inaka said:


> Doesn't matter. It's just a matter of time before they pull this option from you. When they do you'll have to use the box. That's why to me, buying a S2 is putting good money into old tech that will eventually be obsolete.


Yes, I agree that buying a S2 is a bad idea.

But Comcast "went digital" a few years ago (which was my impetus to get my S3 then Tivo HD)... and even though AFAIK they don't advertise the analog anymore, and DID give out free DTAs, we still get this analog.. (and I appreciate it very much!!)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

inaka said:


> Most regions from Comcast don't even offer this in northern california. Link is from 2009


You apparently didn't read that. It said they were moving 47 analog channels to digital.. which is true.. I used to get analog at least into the 70s.. and now get it through either 32 or 33, though Discovery on 29 is the highest one I care about.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

mattack said:


> You apparently didn't read that. It said they were moving 47 analog channels to digital.. which is true.. I used to get analog at least into the 70s.. and now get it through either 32 or 33, though Discovery on 29 is the highest one I care about.


Yeah, I used to to get at least to the 70s, I think to 72 or so. I also got unencrypted QAM HD signals. Then, nothing. All encrypted now, so any Tv tuner cards that didn't use a cable card were worthless (without a comcast box) and my Tv tuner card didn't use that. Dead tech.

So like I said, you're living on borrowed time expecting that to last forever.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

inaka said:


> First off, it's pointless going into this for the OP since he already got a S2. I wish him the best with his purchase.
> 
> Second, again, if you're ONLY talking cost, Comcast does offer a DVR for one year for existing customers. Each region is different, and sometimes it is 6 months, but call them for yourself. They do this to hook you into the DVR, knowing you'll like it and then full rates apply after 6 months or 1 year (depending on the location). You also get dual tuners with the Comcast DVR, etc.
> 
> ...


I have had Comcast at my current location for more than 4 years and have NEVER gotten an offer of a free DVR for any period, unless possibly as part of a package upgrade or Double/Triple play. There is no way he would get a free DVR with his current package. None.

He bought a TiVo 2 w/lifetime for $125. A Comcast DVR is $15.95/mo (Possibly + $9.95/mo HD technology fee). So in 8 mos he would have paid more than $125 and have nothing. Even when they go all digital, the addition of a simple FREE DTA will allow the TiVo to receive the same limited basic channels he has now. For < $15, he could buy a direct control cable and avoid using the IR blaster. Most if not all of the complaints are from S2DT owners. Not only does it have poor support for the DTA, you are now down to one usable tuner. That was why I recommended a single tuner S2.

Since I do not believe he could have gotten a free DVR from Comcast, unless it was included in a package upgrade, for 6 minutes much less 6-12 months, I re-iterate that your advice was to get an S3 or later model or do without.

Bear in mind also that I said he should get a THD w/lifetime _*if he could afford it*_, but he can't. IMNSHO, he went with the best _*affordable*_ option.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> I have had Comcast at my current location for more than 4 years and have NEVER gotten an offer of a free DVR for any period, unless possibly as part of a package upgrade or Double/Triple play. There is no way he would get a free DVR with his current package. None.





lpwcomp said:


> I have had Comcast at my current location for more than 4 years and have NEVER gotten an offer of a free DVR for any period, unless possibly as part of a package upgrade or Double/Triple play. There is no way he would get a free DVR with his current package. None.


You're dead wrong, but again, it's pointless to even debate this since the OP already got a S2. You don't get sent an offer at all. You call them asking if they have a any DVR promotions. This is when they offer you the free DVR for 12 or 6 months depending on your location. Again, if you've been at your current location for four years, here's a link to people discussing this same offer in 2009-2010. You've been at your location for four years so surely you heard about it then too, right? I'm guessing no. It's the same deal today.

It's like the Sirius $25/6 months or $77/year subscription deal. (Google that too if you don't believe me.) Again, it's not publicized and you don't get a card in the mail or a call from Comcast. *You* have to call. You call and ask for any promotions. They throw you a free DVR for a year, hoping you stick with it and keep the DVR fee they can then tack on to your bill after the promotion ends. Again, I don't care if you don't believe me, because those people talking about the deal in the link I posted aren't lying either. I took advantage of this deal in 2011. *As I also said, YMMV as each location has different offers, but this deal is still valid*. They're going to initially say the deal is dead, and then miraculously offer it to you in you ask for the Retention Department.



lpwcomp said:


> He bought a TiVo 2 w/lifetime for $125. A Comcast DVR is $15.95/mo (Possibly + $9.95/mo HD technology fee). So in 8 mos he would have paid more than $125 and have nothing. Even when they go all digital, the addition of a simple FREE DTA will allow the TiVo to receive the same limited basic channels he has now. For < $15, he could buy a direct control cable and avoid using the IR blaster. Most if not all of the complaints are from S2DT owners. Not only does it have poor support for the DTA, you are now down to one usable tuner. That was why I recommended a single tuner S2.


Except your math is wrong when you aren't factoring in the Comcast DVR is free under the promotional period.



lpwcomp said:


> Since I do not believe he could have gotten a free DVR from Comcast, unless it was included in a package upgrade, for 6 minutes much less 6-12 months, I re-iterate that your advice was to get an S3 or later model or do without.


Again, I don't care if you don't believe me. I will re-iterate that you just want to argue. OP has his option so I hope he enjoys it. If you think I also made up the slickdeals posts about others discussing this too, then there's nothing else to say. That deal is valid today as well. The promotion is in the Comcast system to get basic users to eventually upgrade to a DVR and/or HD because Comcast makes a lot of money leasing the box. That also doesn't mean you have to continue to lease it. To the OP, he should exploit the free offer from comcast for the DVR, save up the $$$ for a S3, and then you have a much more future-proof setup.



lpwcomp said:


> Bear in mind also that I said he should get a THD w/lifetime _*if he could afford it*_, but he can't. IMNSHO, he went with the best _*affordable*_ option.


Cheapest option is the comcast DVR as a free promo. I hate the box myself and have a Tivo Premiere XL4, but again, the most cost-effective option is the Comcast DVR promotion.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

inaka said:


> You're dead wrong, but again, it's pointless to even debate this since the OP already got a S2. You don't get sent an offer at all. You call them asking if they have a any DVR promotions. This is when they offer you the free DVR for 12 or 6 months depending on your location. Again, if you've been at your current location for four years, here's a link to people discussing this same offer in 2009-2010. You've been at your location for four years so surely you heard about it then too, right? I'm guessing no. It's the same deal today.
> 
> It's like the Sirius $25/6 months or $77/year subscription deal. (Google that too if you don't believe me.) Again, it's not publicized and you don't get a card in the mail or a call from Comcast. *You* have to call. You call and ask for any promotions. They throw you a free DVR for a year, hoping you stick with it and keep the DVR fee they can then tack on to your bill after the promotion ends. Again, I don't care if you don't believe me, because those people talking about the deal in the link I posted aren't lying either. I took advantage of this deal in 2011. *As I also said, YMMV as each location has different offers, but this deal is still valid*. They're going to initially say the deal is dead, and then miraculously offer it to you in you ask for the Retention Department.
> 
> ...


Ok. Just to be clear I particularly don't believe that someone with the limited basic package is or ever was eligible for this offer. Posting a link to a thread in another forum from 2-3 years ago is meaningless. Even there, the posts seem to indicate it was sort of a hit or miss proposition. When was the last time you heard of anyone actually getting this? Oh, you in 2011. Every time _*I*_ ask for the retention department, the response is "no such department". Your initial post mentioning the promotion said it was free "with HD", so it isn't really free now is it?

If the idea is just to get people hooked on their DVR w/o requiring a service level change or multi-year commitment, making it difficult to get would be counter-productive and exceed even Comcast's level of stupidity.

As for whether or not I am continuing with this because I "just want to argue", GMAB. I wasn't the one who initially continued the argument after the OP had made his decision. You just decided at some point to try to declare victory and go home.

You had no idea that the package the OP has existed. You initially denied the possibility of analog channels in the area ( although I agree that they will go away, probably sooner rather than later. Then again, it being in California, who knows what kind of requirements the LFA has in place). You overstated the difficulty of adding a Cable box/DTA to the setup. You have no certain knowledge that the "Free" DVR is still available to _*anyone*_, much less to someone with the limited basic package, you simply assume that it is.

Perhaps the OP should have explored the free Comcast DVR option. If you had initially suggested that and told the OP what he needed to do to try and get one, I might agree with you, although I continue to doubt that it is available to him. But that isn't what you did. Instead, your posts implied "no S2 under any circumstances even if it means no DVR at this time". Heck, your first post said he should get an HDTV and an S3. That's when I inferred that you were totally clueless about what "tight budget" meant. You also exhibited ignorance when you said he should "take the lifetime service money ($499) and use that to buy an 42" HDTV." Nobody with even half a clue would have thought he was going to buy a used S2 and pay full price for PLS. OTOH, "tight budget" doesn't mean "no budget" and it was shameful of you to imply that he shouldn't be spending whatever he thought he could afford on a "luxury item".

As far as obsolescence is concerned, yes the S2 is obsolete. But then so is the S3. And it is possible that the S3 will be in worse shape at some point than the S2. If the Cable operators move to MPEG4...


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## CreepinDeth (Jul 13, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> Comcast is in the process of going all digital and has already done so in many places.


Chicago market is 100% digital now. I just killed all of the last B1 analogs a month ago or so.

I run the master feed for Chicago and all of IL. 
Not all of our Satellite headends have completed the conversion , but we are 100% feeding digital now.


----------

